# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Tư Vấn Mua Bộ Phát Wifi?

## phatthu

mình đang cần mua bộ phát wifi, thấy trên thị trường có bán bộ phát wifi tenda, giá khoảng 300k. trên 4rum có ai đang xài bộ này ko? nếu có thì cho mình chút ý kiến về tốc độ và độ ổn định của nó?
và mình thấy ở các bộ phát wifi thường có ghi 4 port, 8port, ... vậy có phải mỗi port là 1 cổng cho phép các thiết bị sử dụng wifi khác kết nối? (vd: 4 port thì có thể cho phép 4 laptop sử dụng wifi của bộ phát wifi đó)
thanks all!

----------


## haduyen

mọi người giúp với!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## thoitrangpk

nếu bạn mua wifi thì theo mình bạn nên chọn loại của linksys hoặc là của dlink 2 hãng này mình thấy xài ok lắm. chứ tenda xài k tốt mấy. wifi 2 hảng này có sẳn cho bạn 4 port. nhà mình đang xài cái linksys wrtg54g thấy củng ok lắm

----------


## huongabc1

> mình đang cần mua bộ phát wifi, thấy trên thị trường có bán bộ phát wifi tenda, giá khoảng 300k. trên 4rum có ai đang xài bộ này ko? nếu có thì cho mình chút ý kiến về tốc độ và độ ổn định của nó?


đúng 1 phần như bạn đạt nói như 2 thiết bị trên giá không "ổn" so với túi tiền sinh viên

nhưng tenda lại đáp ứng được túi tiền đó, nếu trong phòng hay nhà của bạn không quá 10 cái laptop, thì bạn sử dụng tenda là ok rùi, vừa rẻ vừa dễ cấu hình.




> và mình thấy ở các bộ phát wifi thường có ghi 4 port, 8port, ... vậy có phải mỗi port là 1 cổng cho phép các thiết bị sử dụng wifi khác kết nối? (vd: 4 port thì có thể cho phép 4 laptop sử dụng wifi của bộ phát wifi đó)
> thanks all!


port là port, port đấy ý nghĩa của nó là có thể connect với các thiết bị khác qua cable mạng (lan) như vậy có 4 port ta sẽ kết nối được 4 máy tính để bàn (không sử dụng card wi-fi)

còn khả năng mở rộng kết nối không dây (wi-fi) tới các laptop, điện thoại,...thì:
- theo lý thuyết có thể 1 router wi-fi cho phép khoảng trên 200 thiết bị
- theo thực tế (dựa trên kinh nghiệm): 50 thiết bị là router bắt đầu khùng rùi. nên hay nhất sử dụng 1 router cho < 50 thiết bị

----------


## nguyenhoangcomputer

> đúng 1 phần như bạn đạt nói như 2 thiết bị trên giá không "ổn" so với túi tiền sinh viên
> 
> nhưng tenda lại đáp ứng được túi tiền đó, nếu trong phòng hay nhà của bạn không quá 10 cái laptop, thì bạn sử dụng tenda là ok rùi, vừa rẻ vừa dễ cấu hình.
> 
> 
> 
> port là port, port đấy ý nghĩa của nó là có thể connect với các thiết bị khác qua cable mạng (lan) như vậy có 4 port ta sẽ kết nối được 4 máy tính để bàn (không sử dụng card wi-fi)
> 
> còn khả năng mở rộng kết nối không dây (wi-fi) tới các laptop, điện thoại,...thì:
> ...


vậy nghĩa là bộ phát wifi vừa có thể truyền dữ liệu bằng wifi, vừa có thể truyền bằng cổng port, vậy tiện nhỉ! e cảm ơn!

----------


## daocba

bạn mua wifi thì nên xem tốc độ của nó và phạm vi phủ sóng nữa, mình dùng dlink thấy cũng ổn, đổi khi rẻ thì lại không nhanh mà không phát xa được

----------


## Hatobaby

port ở tenda là cổng như cổng ở swith đó có bao nhiêu cổng thì kết nối đc ngần đó máy tính với rj45 đó cắm trực tiếp vào cổng mạng đó
còn wifi mà phát thì bao nhiêu máy đều dùng đc hết, nếu có quá nhiều thì để dhcp ở 1 mảng ip nào đó thì chỉ có những ip đó vào đc mạng wifi của mình thôi
cái đó chống hack tốt nhất và ko bào giờ hack đc, còn tất cả các kiểu bảo mật đều có thể hack đc

----------

